# Bird Diaper for pigeon?



## jordan.royal (Sep 7, 2010)

HI, i have a white pigeon as some of you may already know, and she is an indoor pet. I let her out of her cage most of the day when im here supervising her and she constantly poops on the floor so i have to follow her around all day which takes away from the fun of having her out. I heard about the flightsuit/bird diapers, and i have a few friends who own lots of parrots and they say that it works really well for their birds. Do you guys think it would work for my pigeon snowball? on the website they have a size for pigeons but i wante dto know if anyone thought it would be a bad idea or if they use it? or does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Why dont ya ask him if ya can borrow it and just try it on? There are quite a bit of people who have these on their birds. I think its a little crazy, but yeah, its fairly common.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

It is a good idea, If you don't want to pick up the poop constantly.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

I've never monitored my pigeon's poop schedule, but I wonder if the birds poop all day, or just the hour or so after they eat? 

If it's just the hour or so after it eats, you might consider a fixed feeding schedule along with keeping it in the cage for that hour.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

jordan.royal........go to this website www.birdwearonline.com

The owners name is Boni and she will custom make a pigeon diaper for your bird based upon measurements you give her of your bird.

The cost is reasonable approx $20

I have 2 indoor birds that have free fly in my house, this sure saves tons of clean up time and the birds adjust to them very well.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TN_PIGEON said:


> I've never monitored my pigeon's poop schedule, but I wonder if the birds poop all day, or just the hour or so after they eat?
> 
> If it's just the hour or so after it eats, you might consider a fixed feeding schedule along with keeping it in the cage for that hour.


on average a pigeon will poop about 20 or so times a day..anytime of the day(read that somewhere)..even when roosting at night.. .. and it sounded about right to me.. I have a loft full so everyone of them pooping on average about 20 or so times a day would make sense from what I see day to day..lol..it is alot of poop..


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> on average a pigeon will poop about 20 or so times a day..anytime of the day(read that somewhere)..even when roosting at night.. .. and it sounded about right to me.. I have a loft full so everyone of them pooping on average about 20 or so times a day would make sense from what I see day to day..lol..it is alot of poop..


I never tracked it, but I concur. Pigeons make quite a bit of poop.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TN_PIGEON said:


> I never tracked it, but I concur. Pigeons make quite a bit of poop.


people have tracked and documented it and they said 20 or more poops per day.. ..lol.. they must of not had much to do..lol..


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

I don't know about all pigeons, I only have one, Sophie, who is a rescued Utility King Pigeon. She lives in the house and has freedom to roam as she sees fit. She lives primarily in a converted catbed "nest" on my desk. When she is sitting on eggs (either hers or fake), she stays in the nest until she wishes to go potty, stretch her legs, get something to eat, etc. Then she stands up and waits for me to put my hand out and steps onto it. I then take her into the kitchen where she will poop. About 90% of the time, she walks over to the sink and poops into the sink. The other 10% she goes on the counter and I catch it with a paper towel. If she is walking around the house, she may poop in the hallway, another room, anywhere but my office, where her nest is. In over three years, she has never pooped in that room anywhere. 

During the week or so she is off her eggs, Sophie wears her PGWear from first thing in the morning until she goes to sleep in the evening. I change every couple of hours to a fresh one, even though the liner takes care of the mess. She does not mind the PGWear at all, in fact I think she sort of likes it. IMHO, the PGWear makes all the difference for a "house pigeon" because one does not need to follow around the pigeon with paper towels or worry that there will be an "incident" on bed, sofa, etc. 

Hope this helps.

Best,

Bill B.


----------

